# Aluminum Roubaix



## Mr Nick (May 2, 2003)

I have been reading a lot of great things about the Roubaix on this forum and am really considering one over the new Trek Pilot. I am trying to keep my cost down because I just bought a kick around bike and the wife gets mad if I spend too much on bikes. Has anyone actually ridden the aluminum roubaix? Any opinions would be great as I won't have a chance to test ride for awhile.

Thanks.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr Nick said:


> I have been reading a lot of great things about the Roubaix on this forum and am really considering one over the new Trek Pilot. I am trying to keep my cost down because I just bought a kick around bike and the wife gets mad if I spend too much on bikes. Has anyone actually ridden the aluminum roubaix? Any opinions would be great as I won't have a chance to test ride for awhile.
> 
> Thanks.


I test rode it and liked it so much that it changed the type of bike I was shopping for. Originally I was looking at light touring bikes like Sequoias and Lemond Big Skys, but I liked the Roubaix so much I ended up getting one. I had some unexpected $ come in so I could afford carbon but I would have been plenty happy with the Al. I probably overspent, but what the hell, I haven't had a midlife crisis in a few years.  

Mark


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a carbon Roubaix and haven't ridden the aluminum version but my guess is that it would be a good bike too. A lot of what makes a Roubaix comfortable is on it. For instance the bars, bar tape, seatpost, Zerts, carbon stays and fork. The only aluminum is the main triangle and chain stays. I still have an aluminum bike just because it feels stout. Maybe the base Roubaix is a better overall bike in this regard.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

*I have the AL version*

I have one, got it a couple months ago. I found myself with Carbon eyes and AL $$.
It is a nice ride, not swanky with just 105 components, but the ride is very smooth, yet quick. I've only got a couple hundred miles on it, but I would certainly buy it again.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*A very smooth ride*

If you've ridden it and like it, buy it! I have an '04 roubaix 27 and put almost 3000 miles on it last year. I upgraded the wheelset, but it's a great bike right off the shelf.


----------

